# IITPSA or IBASA



## gunjanpattnayak2007 (Feb 2, 2020)

Hi All,

I have a degree "Bachelors in Industrial and Production Engineering" while I have 8 years of work experience in Data analysis, Business analytics, data science and machine learning. My last two designations are Cognitive Analyst and Business Analyst. I am planning to apply for CSV under Business Analyst. Which professional body membership should be appropriate for me - IITPSA or IBASA ?

Kindly help answering this.

Thanks & Regards,
Gunjan


----------



## terryZW (Jun 26, 2017)

gunjanpattnayak2007 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a degree "Bachelors in Industrial and Production Engineering" while I have 8 years of work experience in Data analysis, Business analytics, data science and machine learning. My last two designations are Cognitive Analyst and Business Analyst. I am planning to apply for CSV under Business Analyst. Which professional body membership should be appropriate for me - IITPSA or IBASA ?
> 
> ...


Both will issue a critical skills letter but IITPSA is generally more favourable because it's specifically for BAs in Information Technology. IBASA is more broad in its membership


----------

